# TheFoundingFields.com needs a LOGO!!!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey ladies and gents. I'm in a bugger mood... my site TheFoundingFields.com needs a Logo. something awesome and snappy! cool and catchy. It has to look sweet! I need all you ace designers out there to step up to the plate. I want a logo symbol that includes a stylized "TFF" in there, and then to the right of it the actual name of the site spelled out. "The Founding Fields" 

This is important as it will be the first thing that people see upon loading the site up.

Have a look at the site and post your designs/and questions here

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/

thanks guys!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

There will be a monetary reward for the best submission. guaranteed. 

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dude i will get this recorded this weekend if your cool. pop it up on the podcast?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But... Ain`t that one awesome enough?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Dude i will get this recorded this weekend if your cool. pop it up on the podcast?


yeah, that sounds good.  let them know it's a $20 reward to be given out via paypal. It needs to be high enough quality that it can be resized as needed. a vector image would be sweet. i'm hoping to put it on t-shirts.


Doelago said:


> But... Ain`t that one awesome enough?


it is, and i like it cause i made it myself, but it's not something i can throw on a t-shirt... 

CP


----------

